# Intel Atom Questions



## rentboy (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

I am trying to find out before buying an Intel Atom Processor which ones can be used with the AMD64 Release of FreeBSD 7.0, the models i think will work are the follows, however i am sure i read somewhere that anything starting with a 5 wont work?? 

	IntelÂ® Atomâ„¢ Processor	D425	
	IntelÂ® Atomâ„¢ Processor	D525	
	IntelÂ® Atomâ„¢ Processor	N455		
	IntelÂ® Atomâ„¢ Processor	D410		
	IntelÂ® Atomâ„¢ Processor	D510		
	IntelÂ® Atomâ„¢ Processor	N450

Thanks for your answers in anticipation.

Regards

Chris


----------



## aragon (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like they all do.  Google is your friend:

IntelÂ® Atomâ„¢ Processor D425
IntelÂ® Atomâ„¢ Processor D525
IntelÂ® Atomâ„¢ Processor N455
IntelÂ® Atomâ„¢ Processor D410
IntelÂ® Atomâ„¢ Processor D510
IntelÂ® Atomâ„¢ Processor N450


----------



## jem (Sep 29, 2010)

rentboy said:
			
		

> however i am sure i read somewhere that anything starting with a 5 wont work??



Tell that to my D510 

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2010 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:36:49 UTC 2010
    root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC [red]amd64[/red]
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: [red]Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D510[/red]   @ 1.66GHz (1676.70-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x106ca  Family = 6  Model = 1c  Stepping = 10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x40e31d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,MOVBE>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant
```


----------



## vermaden (Sep 29, 2010)

reinaldo said:
			
		

> Will Intel Atom work?



It will work ....
http://www.jzab.de/content/selfmade-nas-intel-d510-dualcore-atom-silent-storage-server


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 29, 2010)

It would be a surprise if any of the Atom processors didn't work.  Newer Intel on-board video is where there are serious concerns.


----------



## User23 (Sep 29, 2010)

All IntelÂ® Atomâ„¢ Processor with 64-Bit support (resource Intel.com)

http://ark.intel.com/MySearch.aspx?s=t&FamilyText=IntelÂ®%20Atomâ„¢%20Processor&InstructionSet=64-bit


----------



## oliverh (Sep 29, 2010)

---> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11136


----------

